# Monitor substrates



## Ramsayi (Jul 19, 2012)

Just looking for advice on decent substrates for monitors,in particular ackies.
I'm guessing monitor keepers on here have settled on what works well through trial and error so would like to hear from them.Anyone use or try decomposed granite?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 19, 2012)

I have tried everything it all works but the only thing you have to think about is ackies have a high metabolism ie poop every other day and that it stinks. Don't let people tell you that they will get impacted i have seen them pass a nearly full dump of breeders choice and critters cumble with no problems. So i would say go for it with your decomposted granite ,.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 19, 2012)

Rams, I've been using a mixture of sand and top soil and it works well IMO.

As for the decomposed granite, when it becomes compacted and hardens it will almost be like concrete which could do some damage if the ackies were to try and burrow/dig into it.. I've never used it myself though so would be interested to hear if anyone else has and their thoughts.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 19, 2012)

I always kept my ackies on red reptile sand, if you are worried about impaction just slip a tile (rough side up) and feed on there, they are pigs so live food doesn't usually have a chance to leave the tile.
In saying that I never had a problem with impaction and I always fed straight on the sand.

The only downside to red reptile sand is it sticks to them and makes their colours quite drab.


----------



## Robo1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I've never tried decomposed granite, but I would be interested to hear other keepers thoughts or experiences. There was a thread here about substrate for ackies that is worth reading.
Sorry, just realised that you'd posted in that thread so you've probably read it!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 19, 2012)

Most of the Eastern and Western Mac's (Alice Springs) are composed of the stuff, so couldn't hurt to give it a go IMO. I'd imagine it would hold a burrow pretty well.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks guys.
Not so much worried about impaction but am after something that will hold burrows easily and assist in removing shed skin from toes etc.
At the moment we have them on river sand and peat but it does none of the above.


----------



## hector (Jul 19, 2012)

I use a mix of top soil, plasters sand and white play pit sand. Really cheap from landscape places. Holds moisture a burrows and doesnt stain the monitors


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 19, 2012)

Play sand from bunnings about $6 a bag and lasts me for a month in a 4x2x2 enclosure


----------



## zulu (Jul 19, 2012)

Whatever you use rams,steer away from mixtures of sand or substrates that produce dust when they run about digging.Ive had that problem with brickys sand,good for reptiles as they like laying eggs in it with the clay content etc as it compacts but gets slim dusty.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks again for the info guys.Picked up some decomposed granite the other day along with some different types of sand,bush,river,brickies etc and will make some mixes to see how they look.




hector said:


> I use a mix of top soil, plasters sand and white play pit sand. Really cheap from landscape places. Holds moisture a burrows and doesnt stain the monitors



What ratio do you mix them at?


----------



## hector (Jul 21, 2012)

Around 60% soil, 20% play pit sand and 20% plasters, i used to use brick sand instead of plasters, but found the plasters helped hold burrows better, its a bit of trial and error with different mixes.


----------



## triggered (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi guys I have red desert reptile sand in my yellow spotted monitor tank and was thinking of changing to a lighter yellow or white sand to bring out the colours better...
Any suggestions...
Also as Chesirecat said before it sticks to him and makes him look red..


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 31, 2013)

hector said:


> Around 60% soil, 20% play pit sand and 20% plasters, i used to use brick sand instead of plasters, but found the plasters helped hold burrows better, its a bit of trial and error with different mixes.



What do you mean by plasters?like plaster filler ?


----------



## bk201 (Jan 31, 2013)

...


hector said:


> I use a mix of top soil, plasters sand and white play pit sand. Really cheap from landscape places. Holds moisture a burrows and doesnt stain the monitors


----------



## hector (Jan 31, 2013)

Plasters sand from a landscaping place. It looks and feels like red desert sand but way cheaper


----------



## Camphibious (Jan 31, 2013)

I've pretty much always had sand for my Tristis and never had a problem


----------



## geckodan (Jan 31, 2013)

I had mine on deco granite when they were outside and loved it. Once they had dug there initial burrows the top few inches set hard but enough moisture was retained that they could still remodel underneath BUT collecting eggs was a nightmare as they would burrow under the crust in any direction and you had to smash it up to find them.


----------



## Boidae (Jan 31, 2013)

Dutchy88 said:


> What do you mean by plasters?like plaster filler ?



Plaster sand.


----------



## bigguy (Jan 31, 2013)

I have used kiln dried sand from our local sand guy for over 20 years. This is the fine grain sand they use for sand blasting machines. I keep a range from Brevi's to Gouldi on it and have never had a problem with it. Costs me $6 per 20 kg bag. Easy to sift out the waste products when cleaning.


----------



## mrkos (Jan 31, 2013)

If you live near the coast I use fine white beach sand it's nice and smooth My brevis love it. Only down side it looks rather dirty quickly as far as looks go you can't beat red desert sand for a desert themed enclosure.


----------

